# When you bought your Kindle, were you a .... virgin?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am curious about Kindle knowledge prior to purchase. Please add your vote to the poll and comment here.

L


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes I was/am.  I was going to buy K1 after a friend kept talking and talking about it but then found out that K2 was coming out so I waited and ordered one last week.  Now I'm just waiting anxiously


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

My "Other" vote was based on a combo of Amazon.com research and seeing the Kindle episode on Oprah.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate to admit, but it was Oprah that got to me.  I'd never heard of one, but am a big reader.  We were going on vacation, and after hearing Oprah rave about it, I thought it was the perfect thing to use on vacation.  No more lugging 10 books in my suitcase.  We used the Oprah discount, and got 4 of them.  Myself, Mom, and sisters..  We are all devoted Kindlers now and LOVE them!  So far, I'm the only one who bit the bullet and ordered K2.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had never heard of any e-reader before Kindle.  I was browsing on Amazon for a few months and kept seeing the advertisment.  Ignored it.  One day I decided to klick on it and I was intrigued.  I read a few things on Amazon, and was directed to Kindleboards.  I spent a few days reading posts here and placed my order.  One of the best purchases I have ever made


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone I knew had a Kindle and raved about it.  I did some research, but it was a little to much for this quilter, but then when Oprah had the discount and I had some Amazon coupons at the same time, I couldn't resist any longer!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm on Amazon almost daily, and you know you can't open the website without a Kindle staring you in the face.  I read everything, including reviews, and watched demos on youtube.  

$399 was just too much for me to spend.  When it went down to $359, I still wanted but wasn't tempted.  I told my daughter I didn't want to spend more than $200 for it.  Not long after that, Amazon had the $100 off promotion and I couldn't hold out any longer.  

So, it was a long, carefully considered decision, which ended up as an impulse buy as soon as I saw the $100 off.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I first read about it on Amazon . com
Then saw my friends recently. (She that bought me it for Xmas.)

I doubt I would have bought one for myself until it got way south of $300.
(like maybe $250)
Eric


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Took me 3 months till I made up I mind about getting it, at the time kindle was $399.00 .  29 days later its price was dropped to $359.00,. Thankfully I got the $40.00 rebate


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Being an avid reader/gadget nut, the Kindle had been on my "most wanted" list for awhile.  I voted "Other" because I arranged a meeting through the "See a Kindle in Your City" thread on Amazon.  I met a local teacher (thank you Molly, if you're on here!) at Starbucks and she demoed hers for me.  It was love at first Kindle!


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

As a frequent Amazon visitor, I just got plain old curious about it when I constantly would see "want this book on Kindle".  At the time, with a rotator cuff problem and reading a heavy 600 page book, it looked so darn appealing.  So, I started saving.  Then when I saw on Oprah about the discount, I jumped on it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Good comments, everyone, thanks! I added two options, one for Oprah and one for "see a Kindle in your city." You can change your vote if you want.

L


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I first saw the Kindle on Amazon and could not read enough about it after that.  For 8 months I had to save up my $$ in order to buy one.... and spent that time reading everything I could..... learning everything I could from the boards, so that when MaKK finally arrived the end of October, he was already a familiar friend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I did lots of research. . .wanted it from when I saw in in November of 07 but was not, at that time, prepared to spend the money.  After tax season 08 I ramped up my research and that's about the time "see a kindle" started so I took advantage.  Seeing it in person sold me. . . . I didn't get too much useful info from the Amazon forum. . . .mostly looked at third party reveiws.

Ann


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

I had heard about them when they first came out, but the frugal cost accountant in me thought it was a too expensive for a 'nice to have', so I really didn't look into them at all.

Then last spring DH had an unexpected 2 week string of freelance gigs during the Stanley Cup Playoffs, and to celebrate he surprised me with one - when it came in the mail I didn't even know it was something for me until I opened it!   

However, I strongly suspect that one of the reasons he got me such an extravagant gift was so that I wouldn't say anything about the GPS he got for himself...  

- you should add a choice to the vote about getting it as a gift!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I had seen it and not paid it much heed, but one day I got bored and took a look at it. I was hooked. I read everyhing I could find about it, the good, the bad, and the stupidly ignorant. I began hounding my husband. I even made him buy stock in Amazon. It got to a point where everytime I opened my mouth he would jump in with "No, you can't have a Kindle." He gave in and I got a refurbished one. I love it! Still trying to get through all my DTBs, but I have already read more than a dozen on my Kindle in the two months I have had it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw it first on Amazon, read the forum discussions there pre KB. Asked lots of questions which Leslie probably remembers. Took money out of savings and clicked, never looked back. The best gift I have ever given myself by far!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bosslady said:


> - you should add a choice to the vote about getting it as a gift!


Good suggestion, will do!

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Vaguely heard about it, was on amazon and saw the ads so I checked into it. spent a couple weeks debating it with myself then ordered Dec. 14. Got caught up in the delayed shipping, when the K2 was announced, another KindleBoarder sold me their Klassic so they could buy K2. I have been loving it ever since.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I had been reading ebooks for years, on my computer, a Franklin eBookman, 2 Dell Axims and finally an HP iPaq. I just happened to be on Amazon one day looking for DTBs and saw the Kindle. I did look at the Kindle page for about 5 or 10 minutes to check out the specs, saw eInk screen with no backlight and I immediately ordered!!! I was so excited to be able to read ebooks comfortably. I live out in the boonies, the closest store that sells books is an hour away. So ebooks have been my one vice for a long time and the Kindle made reading them pure joy!


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

After my husband got a Sony ereader, he thought that I should have one.  Then we did the research in the various options available.  Whispernet and Amazon's selections were the items that sold me on the Kindle.  We ordered it 1 month after he got his Sony, last April.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I choose "I had never seen or touched a Kindle, but had read lots of information at the Amazon website and various forums (such as Kindleboards)." but I got Tavar as a gift. I asked specifically for a Kindle after doing research.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I actually got mine cuz I ran out of bookshelf space.  After shopping for bookshelves, I discovered the Kindle on Amazon, and since it was much cheaper than shelves, and the books were cheaper, it seemed  like a more economical decision. However, I then bought one for my 
DH for christmas, and have now ordered a k2 for myself and my son :O.  But, it's still cheaper than nice wooden bookshelves!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

It is certainly cheaper than having to add an addition to the house to hold the new bookshelves.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I love tech stuff and I've wanted a kindle since they first appeared on the Amazon site.   Being a poor vampy, there is no way I could afford the original price.  I read every thing about it, watched all the videos and waited almost a year before I got my opportunity.


I never saw the  Ominous Oprah Offer(OOO) but at about that same time, I managed to come into some extra cash.  It was Kindle time!  There was only a 2-3 day wait at that time.  

The next day I went on line to place my order and the wait was 2-4 weeks!  Curse you Oprah Winfrey!!! 

While settling in for the long wait, I found the Kindle Boards because someone kept spamming about them.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw it when Amazon first announced it and salivated over it for almost a year waiting for the price to come down. Then I saw it on Oprah and used her discount.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanted a Kindle when they first came out, but ubergeek hubby said wait awhile and see if they make it and what the reviews are. I waited, and waited so long that I forgot about it until one day when ubergeek hubby came home with one he had purchased for his work. I immediately confiscated it and I was the first one to download books to it and to actually use it and by the time I had to give it up on the following Monday (he actually had to pry it out of my hands) I had already bought one of my own. Never looked back since!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

A friend in Virginia bought one and called me raving about it.  I started reading about it at Amazon.com.  Then at a meeting in Atlanta, another friend from Connecticut had one with him and showed it to me and let me "play" with it for about ten minutes.  I was hooked and started saving for one.  Then my husband surprised me with my now ever-present "Radar" for my birthday.  It was about 8 months from first hearing about it to having one of my own.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

I had looked at them off and on at Amazon but never made the leap.  Last year my mother-in-law asked me about them because of Oprah so I started doing more research.  At the time I decided to wait on purchasing one.  I'm trying to declutter this year so around the end of January I decided to Google to see if there was any news on a new Kindle version.  Shortly after that, the announcement was made about the press conference.  It took a bit of convincing to get DH to come around to me getting one.  I'm hoping to cut down on the number of books in piles all over the house.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I had never even heard of the Kindle but I was trying to read a 750 page hardback book and having enormous difficulties holding it because of certain physical problems I have. I read somewhere that Oprah had recommended this bookreader and that you could get a $50 discount if you bought it within the next few days. I looked on the Amazon site and saw that my book was listed (and at a very good price). I checked other books I might be interested in, checked the reviews on Amazon and their discussion board. It seemed that the Kindle had pretty much everything I needed. So I plunged.

Steve


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

I learned about Kindle (I do lots of online shopping through Amazon) just before it was released. I drooled over it for a year (hoping for the price to drop) and got K1 as a Christmas present to myself just before they sold out in November. I have since sold K1 and will have my K2 2/26!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm "Other".

I got it as a gift from my parents but I did have to ask for it. I knew very little about it (I knew it was an electronic book reader and you could buy books instantly) and didn't even know there were others on the market. 

I'm very happy they chose to give me  a Kindle over my other choices .  (XBox 360 and new car stereo were the other suggestions that I gave them as I recall).


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I first saw the Kindle on Amazon, but felt my purse was a little tight.  I have teenagers and the money just seems to magically disappear.  Then my mother-in-law surprised me at Christmas.  She said she was trying to help me declutter the house.  I have books everywhere.  So I sit patiently waiting for Feb. 25.  I must admit I started reading a paperback today, I just couldn't hold out any longer.


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

I had long been intrigued by the idea of an ebook reader, and I had been watching the development of e-ink, including the release of the original Sony Reader. So when Amazon announced the Kindle before Thanksgiving, 2007, I put it on my wish list and my wife ordered it for Christmas - although it didn't arrive until mid-January. Given all of the hype that surrounded the initial release of the Kindle, including a front page story in Newsweek, I'm somewhat astonished that so many people I know had still not heard of it by the summer of 2008.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been wanting an e-reader forever.  I had a friend who had one, but I just didn't like his, I think it was a Sony.  I read about the kindle on Amazon and really really wanted one, but just couldn't justify the price.  Last spring we decided to move to Brazil and knowing how expensive English language books are there I felt it would pay for itself in no time.  We have since decided to stay in Mexico, for the time being, but English language books are very expensive here as well, just easier to get with friends going back and forth and being mules, but it has already paid for itself and I have experienced such new and wonderful authors and genres I would never have found.  I found kindleboards because of the kindle, and someone "spamming" on another website


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted one when they first came out, but with sellout I decided to wait. When Oprah had her program, my daughter decided to buy it for my Christmas present this year. All of the kids went in together and I have to say it is the best present they have ever given me. Well except the grandchildren.


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

My mom told me she was getting my dad a Kindle for Christmas, I'd never heard of it, or any e-reader for that matter.  I started doing research.  And then, my dad decided he didn't want the Kindle and gave it to me.

I have to admit, at first, I was unimpressed, but I have gotten more impressed daily.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I had read as much about it as I could and was saving up for one when I got enough Amazon GCs for Christmas to order one. I ordered 2 days after Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Kindle first came on my/Jim's radar when one of his customers asked him if he had heard about it. He called me at home to look it up on Amazon. This was in about April or May of last year. We were intrigued. At the time, the books available were limited and not exactly our reading style. Also, the cost was hard for us to justify the purchase. It became a "that's nice, but not now" item.

As a regular Oprah viewer, I, of course, saw the episode with Bezos. It was still a "that's nice" item. Then she mentioned the discount. I logged on to Amazon within 5 min. of the end of the show. The number of books had skyrocketed and were much more in line with what we read. Plus, the fact that the price had dropped from when I first looked at it. It only took minutes for me to decide to take the plunge.

It took a bit longer to convince Jim that it was a good idea, but I have never regretted my purchase.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> ...we decided to move to Brazil....We have since decided to stay in Mexico, for the time being.....with friends going back and forth and being mules...


Any chance you guys are on the lam? You can tell us, we won't tell anybody ...and is there an, um....reward?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Any chance you guys are on the lam?


You wouldn't know this, but this phrase has been banned from use around here. It caused confusion for one of our international members.



Spoiler



(This is a joke. Kinda.)



My casual use of "on the lam" actually led directly to the creation of this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2932.0.html


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I have never seen a Kindle in real life.  I don't watch Oprah so I missed out on that.  Before Christmas, I was researching GPS devices for Christmas presents for my kids and saw the Kindle.  I quickly ordered the boys' Christmas presents, started researching the Kindle, and ordered one a couple of weeks later.  Had I not waited, I probably would have received the K1 before Christmas and been perfectly happy with it.   

The Kindle will be a lifestyle change for me.  I hope I don't experience withdrawals when I move all the books out of my bedroom.  Will I be able to walk to the bathroom without dodging the stack of books I have read and the stack I have to read?  I usually fall asleep reading a book.  Will I get the same comfort from my Kindle?  I can't wait to find out how I adjust to the Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/183234/august-15-2007/monkey-on-the-lam---oliver


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Educational, BJ, thanks. Ya gotta be sure of your audience before deploying colloquialisms, " being on the lam" is a good example, means an entirely different thing to Nebraskan farm boys...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Educational, BJ, thanks. Ya gotta be sure of your audience before deploying colloquialisms, " being on the lam" is a good example, means an entirely different thing to Nebraskan farm boys...


Ditto Kiwis.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Read the first mention in November '07 on Amazon's website. Ordered it immediately and took it on a cruise around Cape Horn a few weeks later. Much to my surprise there was actually someone else on the ship who was kindling.
Without doubt the best $399 I have ever spent.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I totally ignored the Kindle on Amazon while merrily ordering at least a book a week.  I don't remember what made me actually read the description, but I started reviewing it on a daily basis in Jan '08.  After a month of research, I decided that the Kindle, as opposed to other ebooks, was the device for me.  Alas, they were sold out.  I went to the site daily until I heard a rumor they were back in stock and got one.  I didn't want to order one when I knew they were sold out because I couldn't deal with the wait.  I've had Isabella since April.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Never touched my kindle until I got mine, but I had kept an eye on it ever since it came out. I was in vocational school in reno at the time and I was bombarding my parents with emails about ereaders...sony and kindle. Last christmas (of 2007) my parents offered to buy me a Sony 505, but I declined and told them I'd prefer a Kindle. Since they were not familiar with the brand, they didn't want to make the big purchase. Fast forward ten months later, Oprah shows the kindle on her show and my parents no longer doubted the brand. On the 3rd of November, Melia came in the mail and I charged 100 dollars in books on my parents' card...got grounded from one-click. At the time of the Kindle purchase my parents were also looking into buying me a new electronic dictionary (my old one being 10 yrs old), the fact the kindle has a built in dictionary was also a big sell point to the parents.


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought my Kindle 1 on the first day it was for sale! Missed the first 5 hours though and had to wait for Dec 10th to get her! So I had time to read about Kindle, dream about Kindle................You get the picture!


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I read about the Kindle on the Amazon web site and watched for quite a while.  I finally decided to take the plunge when I could not resist the idea of downloading a book in seconds from Amazon.  It was a great birthday present that I convinced my husband that I wanted it.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I had done a lot of reading about ebooks and Kindle in particular. I told my partner I was seriously considering getting one and what did he think. He said, "Let me buy it for you for your birthday!"


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm probably what you'd consider a diehard *techie*.  I love gadgets and electronic toys.  I knew the original kindle was coming out from prerelease publicity/reviews in tech magazines and websites.  Being an avid reader, I had to try it.  I ordered my kindle, sight unseen and with no real reviews, in that small few hour window they were available in November 2007.  I had actually seen the Sony version, and considered buying it, but liked the potential I saw from the Amazon version.

Defnitely one of my better *I have to have it* moments!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I checked *other* because I didn't do any research myself, one of my co-workers did the research and clued me in on everything she was learning. We both read alot and she thought I might be interested. She made arrangements to see a kindle during lunch one day and ended up taking a longer lunch than usual.  She ordered hers and showed it to me, I still wasn't convinced the cost, yikes, then I just happened to turn on Oprah just when she was raving about her kindle (not a huge Oprah fan just watch once in a while) the discount was another point on the yes side, I still didn't order right away, didn't want to impulse buy, but waited until Oct 29th and bit the bullet ordering with next day delivery I still paid less that the $359.00, yea!!

I have read others comparing opening the kindle to Christmas morning and yeah that's it! I had it delivered to work and it was the delivery of the day, everyone was coming up to see it even my boss. It goes to work with me everyday. I have never regretted my decision and couldn't imagine going back to carrying multiple books again.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I had never heard of or seen a Kindle. I don't watch Oprah but did happen to catch part of the "kindle show" while channel surfing that eventful day. Saw just enough to cause me to go to the computer and look it up at Amazon.com. Spent 2 days reading the FAQ forum on Amazon. Talked about it for 2 days straight until hubby finally said I could order one if I saved it until Christmas. Discovered KB a couple of days after I ordered and thought I would hang out here until it arrived... been here ever since!


----------



## noblesrus (Oct 29, 2008)

The first time I ever saw a Kindle was when Whoopi Goldberg showed hers off on The View. I then went and found out everything I could about it. I was hooked. I ordered in Jan 08 and received it in April.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I researched ebook readers obsessively after I saw the Kindle on the front page of Amazon.  I was having a really hard time getting past the price.  Finally I ordered it, used it for a week or so, and sent it back.  I was having an extreme case of the "guilties" for spending that much money on it.  So then I ordered the Sony because it was cheaper, even though I knew it didn't have all the features I wanted.  I sent it back after a few days, too, I really didn't like it much.  Then I went REALLY cheap and tried one of the Franklin Bookman devices.  After all of that, I was even more sure that the Kindle was the reader for me.  I love the big buttons that most people hate, and I love the funky shape!  So I ordered it again and have lived happily ever after.  LOL!  Yes, I have a hard time making decisions.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

My Kindle was a 2007 Christmas gift from my husband.  I had never heard of a Kindle before I received my "Your Kindle is backordered but will be in your hands soon" card from my husband.

My DH isn't a reader, and he never shops on Amazon.  I have received boxes from Amazon at least three times per week for what seems like forever.  For these reasons I still can't explain how he discovered this device that has changed my life before I did - it can only have been divine intervention.

I'm serious.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

noblesrus said:


> The first time I ever saw a Kindle was when Whoopi Goldberg showed hers off on The View. I then went and found out everything I could about it. I was hooked. I ordered in Jan 08 and received it in April.


I was beginning to think I was the only one who saw it on The View! I too saw Whoopi talking about it, I think I saw it in Feb 2008, and was intrigued by the idea of an "iPod for books". I balked at the price, but couldn't stop looking at it. Told my daughter, who's also a reader, about it. Talked to my husband, who's the tech expert around here, about it - first time I got intrigued by a "gadget" before he did, and he shot me down at first, said e-readers weren't getting real high marks. I remained interested, he did more research & said "If you want one, Kindle is the way to go because of Whispernet". I agreed, but as much because of content as Whispernet. Daughter was visiting, started doing some math on books she was interested in, saw that she'd save money on the books themselves in Kindle version. The price came down to $349. I finally pulled the trigger & ordered in August & haven't looked back. I'd learned a lot by the time I got it in hand by reading the Kindle forum & reviews on Amazon.
About a month later the Visa offer for $100 off came out, I got one for my daughter (she didn't want another credit card on their report, so she paid me back for it). When the Oprah offer popped up, I got one for my husband for Christmas. We're all happy Kindlers sharing one account.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

FOR SHELTIEMOM:



sheltiemom said:


> The Kindle will be a lifestyle change for me. Yes it will, and you will be amazed!  I hope I don't experience withdrawals when I move all the books out of my bedroom. I don't miss my stacks o' books at all. Will I be able to walk to the bathroom without dodging the stack of books I have read and the stack I have to read? Presumably, you can still trip over your Shelties; no worries here! I usually fall asleep reading a book. Please learn from my TWO mistakes and DO NOT ROLL OVER ON YOUR KINDLE IN BED - DH and I have broken two screens this way - I'm on my third Kindle! Will I get the same comfort from my Kindle? No, your Kindle will probably comfort you _more_ I can't wait to find out how I adjust to the Kindle. It's a quick adjustment, and I bet you are going to fall in love with your K2 immediately -- and it will be nice to have your floor space back -- your bedroom and bathroom will probably seem larger!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had never seen or touched a Kindle, but had read about them and looked on Amazon.  Oprah's discount gave me a final push.


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

I chose "A friend/family member/co-worker had a Kindle and I had been able to see/touch/use it briefly." but it wasn't briefly.  I borrowed it for 4 days, which was awesome.  My first impression was good, but not good enough to spend the $$.  But after a few hours (which flew by) I was sold!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I kind of classify myself under 2 categories.

I actually had done a lot of research on the Kindle prior to April of last year and convinced my father to buy one sight unseen for my mother as a gift (I was sure she would love it.)

Well, I lived vicariously through her until I got my own for Christmas.

So, technically, we got one in the family based off of my research and unseen advice, but I got to hold one a few times before I was given one myself.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Well you all may have figured that I'm not good on waiting - I basically did what I did for the Kindle 2 on the Kindle 1 -- I just did it faster for Kindle 2 -- because the first time I was just behind the cut off of Kindles in stock and ended up on the waiting list for Kindle 1 and waiting made me crazy.  And I didn't want that to happen this time..  

What that means is I put Kindle 1 in my cart took it out put it in took it out times 10  -- this time I only did it about 4 times -- see I am getting better (or worse depending on how you may look at it)  It has saved so much room in my house and cut down on the deliveries to the house big time.  We still know our UPS driver by name but now it is just because of hubbies business.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

July of 2007, shopnbc was selling the Sony 500 for half the price, which I found out later, & 5 months to pay, no interest. It was an impulse buy at lunchtime, before going back to work. I had put the TV on & there it was. I heard of reading devices, but ereaders were not on my radar. Then, in Dec. 2007, I started to wonder if there were other ebook readers. I checked at Amazon, since that's where I buy my books. Found the Kindle, read everything Kindle every day. Wanted it so much & saved for it. When I'd buy a Sony book for my book club & it cost more than the Kindle book, I would keep telling myself, if I had the Kindle, I could be saving money. When the Kindle finally came back in stock in April 2008 for the 1st time since selling out that Nov. day, I ordered it the next day, just in case it sold out again. Best purchase ever. Then my father got his Kindle.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I had seen an eReader about two years ago at a airport book/electronics store.  I mulled over buying it then and there, but decided to research first.  I was so tired of lugging books on trips. I decided to wait until prices dropped.  Yes, the early readers were more expensive than the Kindle was when it made it's debut. When Oprah made her announcement I did not hesitate.  Saving $50.00 was too good to pass up.  What;s funny is that I don't normally watch her show.  It was as if I was led to ownership. Now that the used are so reasonable I have purchased two additional Kindle 1's for my son and his wife, both avid readers.  My son is a naval Chief and spends so much time out to sea and now he will be able to take hundreds of books with him.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, Leslie - very interesting poll!

I've posted a blog about the results, here: http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/02/poll-when-you-bought-yours-were-you-a-kindle-virgin/


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Seriously?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Figuratively!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

beachgrl said:


> My son is a naval Chief and spends so much time out to sea and now he will be able to take hundreds of books with him.


I can tell you that I would have done almost anything for a device like the Kindle when I was overseas, I'm sure your son will love it and all of his fellow shipmates will be jealous.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I had a Sony reader since 2007 but stalked the Kindle until I couldn't stand it and bought one.  Now waiting for my K2.  I admit I liked the look of the Sony and now with the sleek K2 design I'm DONE!  ....  until I stalk the K3.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I wanted one for about a year before I purchased mine.  I first read about it in Dec 07, but lack of variety in books and the price deterred me.  In Fall 08 I was doing a lot of cluttering and realized how much I could really benefit from purchasing a Kindle--not to mention how much my DH would benefit from less of my 1000 or so books taking up our precious little space.  I decided that I would start selling things on Craigslist to earn enough money to buy my Kindle, thinking that I would not have the money for 2 or 3 months and by that time there would no longer be a wait.  Well, I saved enough money in a week and a half and took the plunge and bought one from eBay.  Totally worth it!!


----------

